# Peter Brock



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

crap 

http://www.news.com.au/story/0,23599,20375492-1702,00.html
http://www.abc.net.au/news/newsitems/200609/s1736485.htm


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

BUMMER, at least he was doing what he loved doing.


----------

